
Huginn – Build agents that monitor and act on your behalf - metachris
https://github.com/cantino/huginn/
======
minimaxir
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585605)
(2 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377651)
(3 years ago)

~~~
NicoJuicy
And the biggest ( opensource) alternative is :

\- Bipio @ [https://github.com/bipio-server/bipio](https://github.com/bipio-
server/bipio)

~~~
mrmondo
Then you have to deal with both nodejs and mongo though.

------
arto
A little surprised nobody has noted the Daniel Suarez connection as yet. This
is obviously inspired by "Kill Decision" (note the logo of Huginn wearing a
headset) and "Daemon".

------
Sharma
So there are hidden gems in the comments(at-least for me, I did not know about
Node-Red, Bipio etc). Thanks for sharing!

Is/are there any such framework/s built with/in Python too?

~~~
jstoiko
Check Ramses [1][2] + Elastalert [3]. I'll be happy to help.

[1] disclosure: I'm one of the core dev [2]
[http://ramses.readthedocs.org](http://ramses.readthedocs.org) [3]
[https://elastalert.readthedocs.org](https://elastalert.readthedocs.org)

~~~
ilovefood
Dude, this is what I've been building for a while now. this is awesome!
Thanks!

------
hardwaresofton
I really like this concept -- in a previous life at a large company, this was
a real problem -- managing internal systems on a prehistoric RHEL version
often required employees to build these faceless users who were authorized to
do stuff, but I always thought it might be better to just have people run
something like this -- a personal agent, that software would trigger/alert.

Glad to see someone creating a manager for this kind of thing.

------
lsv1
I actually used this for a good while and I like when Huginn shows up. Andrew
Cantino is a great dev and has put a lot of hours into this project. As well
as many other contributors.

~~~
tectonic
Thanks! But lots of other people have worked really hard on Huginn as well.

~~~
lsv1
That's why I wrote and many others as well, I just don't know who anymore. I
feel bad that I've lost touch, perhaps it's time to submit some more pull
requests.

------
iLoch
OT: I learned about Odin's two Ravens two days ago. Baader-Meinhoff is in full
effect.

------
fearenales
Hi,

I'm a software engineer at a small startup that makes this open source engine
that automates environments orchestration using containers.

[http://azk.io](http://azk.io)

We created a super easy way to quickly (and safely) run applications such as
Huginn from source code locally on your own workstation.

It takes little more than just a click.

Go to this fork of the project and click the "Run Project" button:

[https://github.com/run-project/huginn#running-
locally](https://github.com/run-project/huginn#running-locally)

The only addition made to the original project is a manifest file about the
OS, languages, databases etc. required by the project.

Afterwards, if you want to deploy to DigitalOcean from your desktop, you can
do it in very few steps following these instructions:

[https://github.com/run-project/huginn#deploying-to-
digitaloc...](https://github.com/run-project/huginn#deploying-to-digitalocean)

It would be great to get some feedback about it. Hope it helps!

Thanks.

~~~
readwl
Or, if you wanted to skip the self-deploy and upkeep of Huginn, there's now a
hosted instance at
[https://Huginn.omniscope.io/](https://Huginn.omniscope.io/) with a sixty day
free trial for those who want to try it out first reply

~~~
fearenales
That's neat. It reminds me of Bitnami
([http://bitnami.com/](http://bitnami.com/)).

When we created azk, we had developers in mind.

Solutions such as those or the `Deploy with Heroku` button are cool, but they
don't give developers the opportunity to just fiddle with the code or even
just check how the application looks like running locally before deployment.

So we tried to expand on those solutions by adding this capability on it (and
you can always easily deploy to DigitalOcean with azk).

------
theshadowmonkey
This is an awesome project. If you want to do some lightweight tasks, you can
get it running on a free openshift instance very easily.

------
epowell2015
Not the same thing. But similar = www.stackstorm.com or better
[https://github.com/StackStorm/st2](https://github.com/StackStorm/st2)
Disclosure - I'm a co-founder so arguably most biased person possible. Think
IFTTT for Ops. Prior conversations here include:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10342000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10342000)

------
4bpp
The concept seems nice and even like something that would be useful for me,
but given my past experience with Ruby-based web apps, I have serious doubts
my old Athlon XP server box could do a particularly good job of running it...
is there any similar project written in a more performant language?

~~~
ghayes
The actual computational work this app is going to be doing is rather small
(waiting on IO). I would be more concerned about wasting memory leaving this
running all the time.

~~~
4bpp
I remember seeing Ruby on Rails constantly burning something like 10% CPU even
when it was ostensibly only waiting on the machine (though this might be an
issue that has been fixed since, I am not particularly optimistic given the
day and age), and anyhow, even in the RAM department, I only have 512MB to
work with (of which most is in use most of the time anyway).

~~~
vectorjohn
"most is in use most of the time"

I don't know how you measured that, but Linux will use all of your memory all
of the time with various caches.

------
brightball
Lot of interesting use cases for this. Very cool.

------
kefka
I fail to see how this is different than Node-Red. Node-red already has a nice
ecosystem, and extra modules allow usage of any npmjs modules to be used (in
excess of 200k).

~~~
sciurus
Looks like huginn predates node-red by six months.

[https://github.com/cantino/huginn/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/cantino/huginn/graphs/contributors)
[https://github.com/node-red/node-
red/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/node-red/node-
red/graphs/contributors)

~~~
sciurus
And bip.io sits in between the two. I wonder why 2013 was the year for this
sort of project.

[https://github.com/bipio-
server/bipio/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/bipio-
server/bipio/graphs/contributors)

~~~
LinkPlug
Iirc Yahoo pipes was discontinued

------
mafro
"Great Odin's Raven!"

------
cushychicken
This might as well read "Scalp ALL the tickets!!!"

